# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wibbelink (Haastrecht)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wibbelink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Haastrecht, Haastrecht

Adres: Concordiaplein 3, Haastrecht

Website: www.huisartsenpraktijkhaastrecht.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wibbelink*

----------

